# Dealer Installed Navigation for the Q7 MMI System???



## Inskip*A4 (Jun 4, 2006)

I have (what I think is..) a dumb question. I have a friend who is trying to buy an Audi Q7. The "perfect" one is at the local dealership and it does not have the navigation system. Does anyone know if it is or will be a Dealer Install option? If so how long until this becomes available???


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Dealer Installed Navigation for the Q7 MMI System??? (Inskip*A4)*

The Q7s electronics are the same as the A6, and the A6 the NAV system can be installed after date of purchase. the only function you lose is the nav arrows and such in the guage display (between the tach and speedo)
it will cost around $2500 to get the parts and installed.


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

whats the option cost to have the car come from the factory with nav?


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiMechanic* »_whats the option cost to have the car come from the factory with nav?

$1800


----------

